# Packs



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I want to get a new pack, been running the badlands 2200 for the past few years, no complaints, just want to try something new.

I’m looking at the Mystery Ranch Metcalf and the Outdoorsman Long range. Anyone got any experience with these two?

also, I’m open to other packs as well, if you have a recommendation


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I am very partial to EXO. A little on the pricey side, but so are most these days. I have the EXO K3 4800, and also an 1800 bag that I swap to here and there. Love it!


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

My opinion is Stone Glacier, Kifaru, and Exo make the best packs on the market. You will pay for them, but they are worth it in my experience.

Having said that, I do think Mystery Ranch makes a good pack as well, but they are typically heavier than the 3 above, if you care about weight.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Mystery Ranch Pintler - not too big for day trips, not too small for longer trips.


----------



## Sidviciouser (9 mo ago)

Following. I've been using cheap packs for a long time and I think it's time to upgrade.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

elkhunterUT said:


> My opinion is Stone Glacier, Kifaru, and Exo make the best packs on the market. You will pay for them, but they are worth it in my experience.
> 
> Having said that, I do think Mystery Ranch makes a good pack as well, but they are typically heavier than the 3 above, if you care about weight.


Nice thing about Stone Glacier is you can at least see them now at most Scheels stores. EXO and Kifaru you just gotta order and hope you like it. I travel to Boise a couple times a year where EXO is located so I was able to get in there and fit it to me. But SG, EXO, and Kifaru are all great packs as mentioned above!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

After having 2 different 2200's I wanted to branch out.. so I got the MRK for this year lol. I know, bold leap to something new.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I just do my killing in the morning no more than 50 yards from the road. No need for a pack, and my coffee is still hot when I get back to the rig.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

My first "good" hunting pack was a Badlands 2200. It was WAY better than the cheap packs I had used before. What absolutely shocked me though, was when a friend talked me into trying an EXO mountain gear pack. I bought one and it was a total game changer. Lighter than the Badlands, WAY better harness system and the ability to haul meat was a night and day difference. And it was so comfortable to wear all day long too. That was the Gen 1 version. I have since moved to a K2 and also a K3 Exo. I use the K3 mostly. I have a 4800 bag and an 1800 bag. I use the 1800 most of the time, and my two sons fight over who gets to carry the K2 3500. So...even though they aren't on your initial list, it may be worth the effort to check them out. Customer service is so so so good, good dudes who build hunting packs. Have fun figuring it out.









K3 Pack Systems


Exo Mtn Gear pack systems are purpose-built for backcountry hunting. Every pack system uses our K3 Frame, which is built with Titanium and offers incredible strength yet remains very lightweight. Every pack system also features an integrated load-shelf to haul heavy loads of meat between the...



exomtngear.com


----------



## WButch (10 mo ago)

I had Badlands 2200 as a good starter pack. Then a MR Beartooth which is a solid pack. Last year I decided to upgrade and did a bunch of research. There are a lot of good packs out there if you are ready to shell out the $ for the long term investment. The three which rose to the top for me were Exo, Kifaru, and Stone Glacier. I ordered the Exo K3 4800 and the Kifaru Duplex Lite Frame with Hoodlum bag. Both companies have a 30-day return policy if the bag is in like new/saleable condition when you return. I went into it really wanting the Kifaru to be my pack. When I tested the bags with heavy loads, the Exo was the clear winner. I have a herniated lumbar disc, and the Kifaru has a large lumbar pad which put pressure where it should not for me. The Exo is really amazing both under load and compressed down with just your day hunting gear. But a lot of guys absolutely love the Kifaru systems. I sent the Kifaru back. Customer service at both companies was excellent. Both are 100% American made.

I think packs are somewhat like boots - try 'em out to see what is best for your body and hunting style.

Here's a serious review of hunting packs if you want to take a deeper dive:









I SPENT $5000 ON BACKPACKS – PART 1 OF THE MOST COMPREHENSIVE 10-day + HUNTING BACKPACK REVIEW EVER — mindful hunter


Well, here it is! Part 1 of my attempt at the most comprehensive 10-day + hunting backpack review ever done. In this first part, I do an overview of each bag, test out 40lbs loads and look at 14 different individual characteristics of the bags. In part 2 I will continue to add more elements and run




www.mindfulhunter.com





Good luck!


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

If you're looking to stay around the same size, it's going to be tough to beat a Venture while it's on sale. You have a few more hours left.









Venture 2300 | Valo


The ideal day pack for scouting and short duration hunts. Features an internal frame to provide structure and comfort while hauling gear and optics.



www.kuiu.com


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Kuiu and don’t look back. Incredible packs.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I own the Outdoorsman Long Range. I love the meat handling system and the fit. Lots of nice packs out there. I ultimately chose that pack because it fit best with my long torso.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

What pack really depends on the indvidual and what you do. Backpack? Day Hunt? Both?

Single pack or a pack system? (there's a difference)

I'm probably well over a grand into Eberlestock at this point. Just mentioning it since it doesn't get talked abut much. I think it's a pack system that appeals to a very specific type of audience in general. It's expensive, but in the long run worth it to me. Although I bought my stuff before inflation effected prices.

The key pro's to eberlestock:

Frame is comfortable, light weight for a rigid frame, and can hold more weight then you can.
Complete MOLLE waist pad. Configure it however best suits your needs
Run whatever pack bag you want. Smaller day bag, or larger backpacking bag, both zip onto the frame.
Bow carrier. Use it correctly, and If you bow is strapped onto your pack, you can still remove it without taking your pack off.
Rifle carrier. Same thing. Its more like a scabbard that gets run underneath the pack bag. You just reach up behind you and pull it out when you need it. I *think *eberlestock is the only one who offers this.

Cons:

Price
Not always obvious how to use some pieces.
Weight. For being robust and durable, it is lightish in weight. However a mystery ranch pack would be lighter.









F1 Mainframe


One of the primary base platforms for the EMOD™ system with a constantly growing number of accessories. Build it up to be a multi-day expedition pack, or go in light so you can come out heavy. Tested to hold more than 700 lbs., this ultra-rugged frame utilizes YKK zippers to allow the attachment...




eberlestock.com












Vapor 5000


The Vapor 5000™ is the middle size of our ultralight series with a capacity of 5000 cubic inches. Designed specifically around the F1 Mainframe™, the Vapor Series is our most versatile and lightweight pack system. External features include extended-depth stretch pockets to retain drink bottles...




eberlestock.com












ButtBucket


The ButtBucket is a universal compound bow or rifle carrier, made to mount onto Eberlestock packs that dont already have a built-in bow carrier. It comes with self-mounting straps that allow you to attach it to a packs MOLLE/PALS-type webbing matrix, or to the lower compression strap on packs...




eberlestock.com












Bolt Action Scabbard


The A2LS is a larger four-panel side scabbard, similar in length to the A2SS 3-panel scabbard. The A2LS Bolt Sniper Rifle scabbard is recommended for conventional bolt-action rifles with 50mm objective scopes and/or bipods (but note, depending on the configuration it is not likely to work with...




eberlestock.com





Edit: BTW, 4th of july sale ends in two days. They also offer a 10% veterans discount if you register an account with govx.com . Unless they've changed it, you can get a 10% discount in addition to sale prices.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I have been a Badlands guy for a long time. I too have a 2200 and have been pleased with it. I took my 10 year old pack in a few years ago to get some zippers and buckles fixed and they just handed me a new one, no questions asked. I have felt obligated to stick with them since then. Some of these options look really nice though and have me wondering if I am missing out.


----------



## PHall (Oct 12, 2013)

YouTube pack review

This is probably one of the best and most independent pack reviews on the market. This guy bought every pack at retail, didn't tell anyone what he was doing, and put out a pretty great review video on a lot of the above options. 

I have a Mystery Ranch Sawtooth 45 that I love, but it's beginning to be slightly uncomfortable in spots after 5 years and many animals and will most likely be getting an EXO for my next pack.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

I initially ran a 1st edition badlands 2200 and thought it was great until I packed meat out side by side with a friend. He had a kuiu icon that captured the meat between the pack and frame. My last few dozen animals have been with that same pack. I'm not saying it's the best out there because I know there are better packs for different people. I'm just saying how a pack carries meat can effect the overall "worthiness" of that pack. If it can't get one load out without beating down the person wearing it then it's just a gear pack to me.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

APD said:


> I initially ran a 1st edition badlands 2200 and thought it was great until I packed meat out side by side with a friend. He had a kuiu icon that captured the meat between the pack and frame. My last few dozen animals have been with that same pack. I'm not saying it's the best out there because I know there are better packs for different people. I'm just saying how a pack carries meat can effect the overall "worthiness" of that pack. If it can't get one load out without beating down the person wearing it then it's just a gear pack to me.


You didn't elaborate... was his Kuiu better?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Thanks for all the input gents, after looking at all the packs mentioned, I was leaning towards to kifaru 44 mag but then found the Outdoorsman palisade 90 and think I’ll go with that. It hits all the points I’m looking for, it’s American made, has a lifetime warranty, has pouches for tripod/spotting scope, appears to be bomb proof, all reviews say it can handle
Tons of weight and I can get it 20% off on Black Friday, making it $400.


----------



## reelk8 (Oct 27, 2015)

I've been using the eberlestock X2 Pack for several years. Excellent day pack which also made to carry quarters out.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

RandomElk16 said:


> You didn't elaborate... was his Kuiu better?


Sorry I wasn't clear. It was head and shoulders better..... literally. I have had back surgery and am sensitive to a proper system to carry weight. It's why I spent money on a mystery ranch fire pack before it was cool😎

There are a lot of good packs out there and badlands may have updated their packs. This was just my experience.


----------



## dirtydog (Jun 10, 2011)

Ive had experience with Badlands, Blacks Creek, Eberlestock, and Kuiu before biting the bullet and investing in a Kifaru. The kifaru is in a class of its own. The customer service and ownership is top notch. I cant speak to SG or EXO due to not having any first hand experience but I can say that Kifaru is the only on that's Truly made in America with all American components. Other's claim to be but are only assembled in America with foreign components.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Eberlestock guy here. My wife bought me a badlands for Christmas one year and I loved it. But then I started looking at why it was so nice to wear. I took it back and exchanged it for an Eberlestock. There’s no way I could have used that badlands for what it was meant to do and not ended up using their bad ass warranty. 
I’m confident I’ll never have to find out about Eberlestock’s customer service because this thing is built right. It’s kinda heavy to wear as a day pack and sometimes I think I might go get that badlands again for day use. But when it comes to hauling meat off the mountain this thing really shines.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

one4fishing said:


> Eberlestock guy here. My wife bought me a badlands for Christmas one year and I loved it. But then I started looking at why it was so nice to wear. I took it back and exchanged it for an Eberlestock. There’s no way I could have used that badlands for what it was meant to do and not ended up using their bad ass warranty.
> I’m confident I’ll never have to find out about Eberlestock’s customer service because this thing is built right. It’s kinda heavy to wear as a day pack and sometimes I think I might go get that badlands again for day use. But when it comes to hauling meat off the mountain this thing really shines.


I'll assume F1 mainframe. If you haven't already, replace the stock 2 rows of pals webbing waistbelt, with the padded version that has 3 rows of pals webbing. Run some large pouchs on that if your using a chest holster, and a couple batwings for a day pack, or the vapor 2500. If your running the M5 Team Elk pack, no suggestions. That's kind of a buy it as it is kind of thing. I didn't like the way it was designed in terms of meat hauling.

The F1 mainframe by itself i don't think is all that heavy, it's all the crap you add to it. The vapor series bags is definitely a way to shave weight. I also think the solid color accessories are lighter then the camo versions. Solid color is just regular cordura, the camo varients have that fuzzy exterior with a nylon liner. Yeah its quieter when going through the brush, but I think they are a few ounces heavier then their cordura versions.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

one4fishing said:


> Eberlestock guy here. My wife bought me a badlands for Christmas one year and I loved it. But then I started looking at why it was so nice to wear. I took it back and exchanged it for an Eberlestock. There’s no way I could have used that badlands for what it was meant to do and not ended up using their bad ass warranty.
> I’m confident I’ll never have to find out about Eberlestock’s customer service because this thing is built right. It’s kinda heavy to wear as a day pack and sometimes I think I might go get that badlands again for day use. But when it comes to hauling meat off the mountain this thing really shines.


Man.. I feel the 2200 is leaps and bounds lighter and easier than that Team RMEF pack from my experiences. I was shocked how heavy it is - not sure they are honest on advertised weight lol. It's super nice though, my bro in law runs it. But when we get to the top of the mountain and jokingly lift eachother's packs up, it's a beast.



APD said:


> Sorry I wasn't clear. It was head and shoulders better..... literally. I have had back surgery and am sensitive to a proper system to carry weight. It's why I spent money on a mystery ranch fire pack before it was cool😎
> 
> There are a lot of good packs out there and badlands may have updated their packs. This was just my experience.


Nice.. Hoping that the new one is even better. It's lighter and puts the meat against your back like that. 









MRK 2


The MRK 2 (Mountain Range Killer) has 2,400 cubic inches of storage, is made for moving meat, and is more comfortable than any pack that's come before it.




www.badlandsgear.com


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

What I have learned - for long trips I really need to get into an Exo or Stone Glacier.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

I already added my .02 worth in voting for an EXO. That said, there are many really good packs made. Comes down to what you like or are trying to accomplish. I can say, I no longer look for a pack. The EXO does what I need it to do, and does it very well. With that said, I will always suggest EXO, but Kifaru would also be a VERY good choice, and Mystery Ranch and Stone Glacier are really good packs too. I hope you love your Outdoorsman's pack. They seem to be really good people down there.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

My thing is, I’m not a big minimalist guy when it comes to packs, I don’t want to have my spotting scope/tripod just strapped to the outside of the pack, I also like having external pockets for items I need to access regularly/quickly.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Awesome! Please do a review after you put it to use. I am a big fan of Outdoorsmans!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have too many packs to mention, all external frame. All of them fit me well and if I told you how many miles were on each one you wouldn't believe me. There's one exception; a 1 pound 12 ounce Zpack Arc Zip Ultra I use for peak bagging and fishing.

If I was a younger man with many years of packin' big game quarters off the mountain left in me I'd get a Frontier Gear of Alaska Pinnacle freighter frame pack. I used one on my sheep hunt in 2016 to haul out a mule deer....wow.

7800 cubic inches, $875 if you can find them.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

wyogoob said:


> I have too many packs to mention, all external frame. All of them fit me well and if I told you how many miles were on each one you wouldn't believe me. There's one exception; a 1 pound 12 ounce Zpack Arc Zip Ultra I use for peak bagging and fishing.
> 
> If I was a younger man with many years of packin' big game quarters off the mountain left in me I'd get a Frontier Gear of Alaska Pinnacle freighter frame pack. I used one on my sheep hunt in 2016 to haul out a mule deer....wow.
> 
> ...


now that’s a good looking pack, I’m going to have to look into those


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

I use the Cabela’s 2200 Multiday Pack that expands out to 4100. But I’ve been looking for affordable freight frames for 2 years and just found 3 for $10 😎


----------



## Isuckathunting (Sep 15, 2019)

I picked up a horn hunter full curl pack a couple years ago on KSL. Lady selling off her husband's, possibly ex, gear. If that was one of you fellas I'm sorry. She had no idea how much those packs cost. Gave it to me for $25. I figure I'll use it another year or two till it wears out then find a new option. I've worn eberlestock mainframe with the 5000 on it, really nice, exo fits me nicely too. I've used it to help haul elk, moose, antlelope, deer and bison. Handles the weight but I don't love how low everything sits when it's heavy. It works, it's durable and doesn't cause any pain. And for $25 I can't help but run it even if it's not perfect.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

I picked up a Slumberjack Bounty 2.0 a couple of years ago for a decent price on ksl. I've only used it for summer backpacking/camping trips. Anybody had experience using one for hauling meat?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I actually was at Scheels today grabbing some fishing supplies for the weekend and decided to try on a couple packs, I tried the mystery ranch metcalf and the SG 5900 and I gotta say, that that SG felt pretty **** good


----------



## Moezer (Aug 27, 2021)

I was in the same place after looking for/at packs for a few years (while getting my points squared up). I went the EXO route when they had a misprint a bit ago and got a K3 4800 for the best price ever offered - that's what put me over the edge of a SG. There's 2 things I am investing in...a pack and shoes. I'll hunt in jeans for all I can if my feet & back feel good. The EXO guys are legit, helpful and really understand what an investment the pack truly is. I'm pumped for the upcoming season.


----------

